# 1st paddle in SA



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

hi, i am getting my new prowler elite tomorrow and i was wondering if anyone could recommend me with a location to fish for my first time on the weekend, i am looking for something on the metro coastline, possibly the yorke peninsula.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday fishnfreak - being a 'northerner', I reckon a good option would be St Kilda. Easy launch, reasonably protected and there has been a heap of salmon trout in the channel - a good way to blood the yak. good luck, and don't forget the report!


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

has anyone fished the Pt Gawler estuary, on google maps it looks promising.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

Mate, honestly never bothered with the Gawler River. I (and others) have had too much success in the creeks adjoining the channel to go anywhere else, both in terms of a scenic/easy paddle (so much exploring to do, and no boat access to 95% of creeks) and numbers of fish. EVERY creek in the vicinity (whether it goes into Torrens Island or the mainland) holds untouched bream. Just look at JW and Buff's old posts.

As Fisher said, the channel is always good for ST's, and some larger models on occassion, while the vast sand-flats hold flathead at dropping tide. Also the chance of a schoolie/soapy.

I would start by launching at the ramp at St Kilda and heading South down the channel, on a dropping tide (the bream etc all have to leave the mangroves during low tide) and hit every snag you come across with an SP, while trolling a HB along the way. You are practically guaranteed bream if nothing else* 
(* no guarantees in life)

Only thing to watch is the current. It rips through the channel in between tides, so time it. What i have suggested above would be best launching just after high tide, get to the spots and fish until the tide is almost totally low, then get back to the ramp before it turns again.

When you thinking about heading out? Saturday morning maybe? :wink:


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

possibly i am meant to work but i can always tell em im going fishing, they'll love it


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

no i cannot make it on the saturday, im gonna have to go on sunday morning, let me know if anyone is keen on a fish!


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

I can't make it this weekend, but good luck. Don't forget West Lakes as a good option - theres a lot of fish in there, its reasonably protected, little current, good launch and retrieve areas and you'll be able to fine tune your technique - its a good standby option.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

sorry my kayak wasnt ordered by the dudes at the tackle shop, so i wont have my yak this weekend, next weekend though looks good


----------

